# TiVo Premiere - Way to pull all recordings to PC?



## jsrober (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi,

I'd like to pull every recording the TiVo Premiere ever records to my PC. I know I can use the TiVo Desktop to select season passes and one-time recordings, but I don't want to have to select any recordings. I want them all to transfer.

I've got to believe there is some software that can do this. If not, I'm considering writing it.

Thanks,
John


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't know if it will download _everything_ automatically but check out kmttg. Also, Galleon's ToGo app has a Rules feature you can use to have it automatically download shows matching a certain criteria. Again, not _everything_ but places to start.


----------



## jsrober (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Thanks for the links. I've been Googling for TiVo software, but was having a hard time separating the wheat from the chaff. Your blog posting about getting the most from your TiVo is excellent. I'm a little nervous about spending the time setting up Galleon if it's not under development, but I'll give it a shot. I think kmttg might do exactly what I need.

While I have you: I use XBMC to play ISO movies. I really like XBMC because it downloads the "cover art" for the DVD's and shows other info it pulls from IMDB. Is there something similar for TiVo Premiere?

THANKS!
John


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't have a Premier, but I don't think there's anything like that similar to your XBMC feature.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Get yourself a cablecard from Ceton when they finally become available and you won't have to worry about transferring any shows to your PC because they'll already be there. Win 7 Media Center will display thumbnails of recorded shows or you can install any number of thrid party apps that can display cover art for movies.


----------

